# Zed demodding and chatban memorial



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

Imagine having your last words be "metrosexual" lol


----------



## Maskull (Jun 15, 2020)

We hardly knew him and we hardly liked him. It is such fortune for him to be taken from us even if it was much too late.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 15, 2020)

He called me autistic and new at least once in the chat.
RIP.


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Imagine having your last words be "metrosexual" lol



And your last doxdrop is ADF 2: Electric Boogalo.
Not exactly a Grand Finale if I may.



zedkissed60 said:


> Dox
> @anarchomastia
> Legal name: Logan Couch
> Fake name: Laura Couch
> ...


----------



## Sammy (Jun 15, 2020)

This is news to me citations please.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

Cody-kun, I must defend your honor when you tried to fuck that fed plant 14yo girl. What would I do if I couldn't easily 3d print a gun to end my existence anytime I want?


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 15, 2020)

>TFW you're no longer Daddy's favourite


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 15, 2020)

He didn't discuss metrosexual jackets to die, he did it so that he could finally live.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 15, 2020)

Soneone explain what this is about.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 15, 2020)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Soneone explain what this is about.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 15, 2020)

"And no one is safe anymore, learn to laugh, niggers, because I got my fiddle" - Josher Connua "Null" Moon.
What did he mean by this?


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jun 15, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> "And no one is safe anymore, learn to laugh, niggers, because I got my fiddle" - Josher Connua "Null" Moon.
> What did he mean by this?


it's a line from his manifesto


----------



## D.Va (Jun 15, 2020)

business idea: groom @GethN7 into being our new dox goblin so he can turn that Bad Post Energy into something more productive


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 15, 2020)

Good. All I ever see him doing in chat is shittalking about other users and their posts, and all I ever hear about him is him abusing his mod powers to fuck with other users he doesn't like.


----------



## Sammy (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Good. All I ever see him doing in chat is shittalking about other users and their posts, and all I ever hear about him is him abusing his mod powers to fuck with other users he doesn't like.


Watch out, he's going to call you a butthurt newfag and you'll be BTFO.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jun 15, 2020)

Who will post contextless cringey excerpts from people's posts in chat now?


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 15, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> Good. All I ever see him doing in chat is shittalking about other users and their posts, and all I ever hear about him is him abusing his mod powers to fuck with other users he doesn't like.



You know it's bad when you ask "is this a troll/gimmick account?" and the answer is "no, he's an admin."


----------



## Icasaracht (Jun 15, 2020)

For all his doxxing, Zed died as he lived: Faceless.


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Watch out, he's going to call you a butthurt newfag and you'll be BTFO.


I'm fine with this. It would be an improvement for him if he did it directly and not just with passive-aggressive post ratings.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 15, 2020)

Defund all mods! 



... Oh wait.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jun 15, 2020)

さようなら、おじさん


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 15, 2020)

Thomas Paine said:


> View attachment 1378225


Thank Christ, zed is a terrible poster and I'm sick of seeing him do nothing but rate people autistic and drop doxes of total randos nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 15, 2020)

Thomas Paine said:


> View attachment 1378225



Yeah I'm not into it


----------



## FuckedUp (Jun 15, 2020)

First they came for zed, and I did not speak out, for I was not zed...

Seriously, carefully read how Null words things. "My site will be fun or it will die"?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

itt: this guy gave me an autistic rate once he should be banned, worst poster on the website


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> itt: this guy gave me an autistic rate once he should be banned, worst poster on the website


>simping for a janny
Absolutely cucked beyond belief tbqhwy fam


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> itt: this guy gave me an autistic rate once he should be banned, worst poster on the website



If the chat logs are any indication, he was doing everyone a favor by using ratings rather than posting replies.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >simping for a janny
> Absolutely cucked beyond belief tbqhwy fam


Imagine being this butthurt over being called out for being a fail doxxxer.
Also if I recall, you're the one @ing zed in chat, asking him how he is and trying to get just one little taste of his balls when he's not beating your ass. 
Interesting users shouldn't be banned from chat.


----------



## No Exit (Jun 15, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Seriously, carefully read how Null words things. "My site will be fun or it will die"?


I think it's a good thing. Even if he destroys the site in the process at least he's trying to fix the problem.

I just hope he doesn't delete the lol faggot thread in supporters.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Imagine being this butthurt over being called out for being a fail doxxxer.


Imagine caring about other people's minor fuck ups this long after the fact lol. Gotta protect your fragile self esteem somehow, am I right?


> Also if I recall, you're the one @ing zed in chat, asking him how he is and trying to get just one little taste of his balls when he's not beating your ass.


I believe that's called "being friendly" in common parlance. Once it became clear that Zed had no interest in reciprocating, I recognized him for the faggot that he is and moved on. Keep simping for him though, he definitely won't laugh at you for being an ass kissing beta


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 15, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> First they came for zed, and I did not speak out, for I was not zed...
> 
> Seriously, carefully read how Null words things. "My site will be fun or it will die"?


Yea. A lot of DPRK vibes. "Have fun, but only in the way I say to have fun; or no fun at all." Also, the Dictator posted himself that he wasn't even having fun, so that must mean no one else is; which is a lie.


----------



## Sammy (Jun 15, 2020)

No Exit said:


> I think it's a good thing. Even if he destroys the site in the process at least he's trying to fix the problem.


I can agree with this. I've never liked SERIOUS BUSINESS kiwi farms, its best when its a silly, lighthearted place to talk about silly, lighthearted things, like bad comics and people getting irrationally angry at video games or whatever. I also like it best when rather than just info dumping and talking about EW LOOK AT HOW SHIT THIS PERSON IS HE'S TOTALLY SHIT AND I'M NOT BECAUSE I'M NOT THAT SHIT PERSON, but rather are like, making their own bad comics in response to the bad comics, or funny photoshops about angry videeo gamer mans, and the like.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 15, 2020)

Zed called me autistic newfag on my 2nd day.
He also secured fat court docs to help confirm a good dox once.

Wouldn't call him a friend, but I'd attend his funeral.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I simped hard to @zedkissed60 like a faggot bitch because I was so desperate to fit being so new on here, even after he made a week long mockery of my fail doxxxing


Ok queermo


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 15, 2020)

Tbh this was a long time coming
Poor zed couldnt stop being a sperg and too much of a pussy to laught at people directly


----------



## Maskull (Jun 15, 2020)

I said something that rubbed him the wrong way last year and I've been blocked since.


----------



## U 'MIRIN BRAH? (Jun 15, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> First they came for zed, and I did not speak out, for I was not zed...
> 
> Seriously, carefully read how Null words things. "My site will be fun or it will die"?


Bannings will continue until morale improves


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> I simped hard to @tuscangarder like a faggot bitch because I was so desperate to fit being so new on here, even after he made a months long mockery of tankie fags


Ok queermo


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 1378172
> Cody-kun, I must defend your honor when you tried to fuck that fed plant 14yo girl. What would I do if I couldn't easily 3d print a gun to end my existence anytime I want?



Null is literally a shitty parent here, while zed is a son, who seeks adoration and admiration, only to receive a stream of shit in the face because daddy is tired and overworked and mommy is pissing him off.

Honestly, if Null's private persona is just as bipolar and meltdown-ish as he is, then I hope he doesn't procreate to bring more misery in the world.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 15, 2020)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

Thomas Paine said:


> Ok queermo


Ah yes fit in by defending the most hated user, I do play 5d chess tyvm.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 15, 2020)

Who will replace him now?

Mod Lives Matter.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 15, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Who will replace him now?
> 
> Mod Lives Matter.


We're going to lynch that nigger @Twinkie next!


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 15, 2020)

I wish to apply for Zed's replacement.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 15, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> "And no one is safe anymore, learn to laugh, niggers, because I got my fiddle" - Josher Connua "Null" Moon.
> What did he mean by this?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

Who cares?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

@Null what did you mean by zed being the opposite of what made the site fun?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

Zed's rates are autistic, his doxes are great, and nool is irrationally chimping out again at a time he's already said he's about to just throw us all under the bus anyway.  Who cares?

Also note all this retardation occurred in chat, so if you don't participate in chat, this is why, because if you do, you end up having to know whatever gibberish is going on now.  I have no clue, and I'm fine with that.  Because the cost of knowing what is going on now is having to participate in that gibberish universe.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 15, 2020)

The Mod got banned, Ironic.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

You're all a bunch of white niggers.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You're all a bunch of white niggers.


At least I don't doublepost unironically.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> At least I don't doublepost unironically.


I already reported the double-post, these former staff think they can get away with anything because of their status and it makes me sick.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> I already reported the double-post, these former staff think they can get away with anything because of their status and it makes me sick.


Lol these newfags.


AnOminous said:


> Lol these newfags.


Thinking there's a rule against doubleposts.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Lol these newfags.


I'm honestly surprised you haven't blocked me yet because of all the times I used to @ you asking for your legal opinion, and those shitty PMs I badgered you with, lol.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Lol these newfags.


You laugh now but know that the age of the fiddle is upon us and no janny will be spared.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 15, 2020)

I think the only time I ever noticed Zed rate one of my posts, it was a pos rating. Yeah, Zed pos'd me.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> I think the only time I ever noticed Zed rate one of my posts, it was a pos rating. Yeah, Zed pos'd me.


He gave me a thumbs-down rating, which is probably the only time I've ever seen that rating used here.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> I'm honestly surprised you haven't blocked me yet because of all the times I used to @ you asking for your legal opinion, and those shitty PMs I badgered you with, lol.



Okay, blocked then.

Lol not really.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 15, 2020)

demodded? good, all jannies should get the rope. chatbanned? maybe not having a gf for so long has made part of Josh's brain become the gf. he's acting like a bitch and has made it clear he doesn't care about free speech anymore.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Okay, blocked then.
> 
> Lol not really.


Have you watched 12 Angry Men yet, btw?


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 15, 2020)

I never thought much of zed's ratings, but it always comforted me that there was a member of staff who was a cross between an anarchist and an arsonist. Where will we find our outlaw cred now?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> I never thought much of zed's ratings, but it always comforted me that there was a member of staff who was a cross between an anarchist and an arsonist. Where will we find our outlaw cred now?


I reckon @Arm Pit Cream will attempt a spree killing if Biden loses.


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> I reckon @Arm Pit Cream will attempt a spree killing if Biden loses.


Given what a lazy asshole he is, I think that will be the worst spree killing on record. He'll probably just buy a bunch of Spree candies and try to jam them down children's throats.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> Given what a lazy asshole he is, I think that will be the worst spree killing on record. He'll probably just buy a bunch of Spree candies and try to jam them down children's throats.


Interesting fantasy, you think about kid's throats often? Pretty weird


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> What would I do if I couldn't easily 3d print a gun to end my existence anytime I want?


I gotchu, fam. I'll be happy to drop off a loaded gun anywhere within reason, assuming you use it for that purpose.

I didn't notice zed making this place less fun. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> Given what a lazy asshole he is, I think that will be the worst spree killing on record. He'll probably just buy a bunch of Spree candies and try to jam them down children's throats.


We're really shit at being a forum centred around harassment, hate and fear, now that I think about it.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> I reckon @Arm Pit Cream will attempt a spree killing if Biden loses.


Don't forget about the copypasta manifesto that comes along with it too.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> I gotchu, fam. I'll be happy to drop off a loaded gun anywhere within reason, assuming you use it for that purpose.
> 
> I didn't notice zed making this place less fun. Does anyone else see it?


Its cool how every thread you appear in after me you manage to make about me, I'm glad you spend like 5 or 6 threads in a row sperging about me. That seems pretty lazy too me.

Not sure why you're asking me, retarded question but not like you ask good ones.


Bender said:


> I reckon @Arm Pit Cream will attempt a spree killing if Biden loses.


I would be more concerned about the A&N people talking about the niggers rioting who think Trump is god.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> I didn't notice zed making this place less fun. Does anyone else see it?


Apparently he abused his mod powers by editing users' posts.


----------



## AprilRains (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> Apparently he abused his mod powers by editing users' posts.


Well, yeah. I knew that.  It was a problem after all this time?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Its cool how every thread you appear in after me you manage to make about me, I'm glad you spend like 5 or 6 threads in a row sperging about me. That seems pretty lazy too me.


Dude, I mentioned you first.



Arm Pit Cream said:


> Not sure why you're asking me, retarded question but not like you ask good ones.


I assume that was a question aimed at everyone, only the first sentence was about you.



Arm Pit Cream said:


> I would be more concerned about the A&N people talking about the niggers rioting who think Trump is god.


You vote blue but call black people "niggers"? I'm honestly confused, aren't Democrats meant to be anti-racism?



AprilRains said:


> Well, yeah. I knew that.  It was a problem after all this time?


I have no idea why Null got annoyed enough at zed that he demoted him, but I think that was likely part of it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 15, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> I didn't notice zed making this place less fun. Does anyone else see it?


It's not about your fun level, or my fun level. It's about Null's fun level. If he's not having fun, then we're not having fun. If he's having fun, then we're having fun. He's not called Dear Leader for nothing.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 15, 2020)

dox a nigger 4 tha homie zed


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 15, 2020)

Darude - Sandstorm
					

DID YOU KNOW DARUDE STREAMS ON TWITCH?Watch live streams on https://Twitch.tv/Darude !‘IN DA STUDIO’Music production - Mondays (Schedule TBA)- Darude live st...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

@zedkissed60 I see you rating people in this thread, why aren't you joining in the discussion?


----------



## byuu (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> Apparently he abused his mod powers by editing users' posts.


Null does that too - he should demod himself.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jun 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Null does that too - he should demod himself.



Daddy's too invested into this. These asspats and cock-slobberers don't come free. While you don't have to donate to someone you don't like, if they pretend they "fight for a noble cause", then you'll forgive them pissing on your face.




			
				Generic Cockslobbing Fan said:
			
		

> Daddy Josh, please insult me more, oh, you're so edgy and brave.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 15, 2020)

NEG MY POZHOLE BITCHES


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Jun 15, 2020)

Dont know who zed is nor care.  Just want to say chat drama is the gayest shit.

Any forum that gets a chat feature starts heading down the tubes.  Gay chat cabal and cliques form and a gay forum v chat rivalry forms.  Posters start sucking up to mods in hopes of getting mod powers. Seen this happen countless times.

This goes doubly so if it has a video feature on chat and girls for simps to hit on.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 15, 2020)

Demodded but not denutted?


----------



## X Prime (Jun 15, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Dont know who zed is nor care.  Just want to say chat drama is the gayest shit.
> 
> Any forum that gets a chat feature starts heading down the tubes.  Gay chat cabal and cliques form and a gay forum v chat rivalry forms.  Posters start sucking up to mods in hopes of getting mod powers. Seen this happen countless times.
> 
> This goes doubly so if it has a video feature on chat and girls for simps to hit on.



Pretty much. There's a reason that some people are worried about Null handing off responsibility for the site to more mods.

Null may be an autocrat, but he's OUR autocrat damn it.


----------



## byuu (Jun 15, 2020)

X Prime said:


> Pretty much. There's a reason that some people are worried about Null handing off responsibility for the site to more mods.
> 
> Null may be an autocrat, but he's OUR autocrat damn it.


That's the real reason he wants to start family - to create a royal bloodline that will inherit the title of errverrlord.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jun 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> That's the real reason he wants to start family - to create a royal bloodline that will inherit the title of errverrlord.



His grandson overthrows him, troons out and betrays his legacy and bloodline. 

It is written.


----------



## X Prime (Jun 15, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> That's the real reason he wants to start family - to create a royal bloodline that will inherit the title of errverrlord.



Oh God, could you imagine Null Jr. taking over this site after attending some elite college?

Sort of like the Murdoch sons. The betrayal would be incredible.


----------



## Florence (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## X Prime (Jun 15, 2020)

As an aside, I do not think this has much to do with the jacket thing.

I remember a chat conversation a couple of months ago in which Null said something akin to that zed would throw free speech under the bus as soon as it was expedient to him, because of politics. Something like that.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2020)

Next time he acts out of line we need to castrate him too.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 15, 2020)

X Prime said:


> As an aside, I do not think this has much to do with the jacket thing.
> 
> I remember a chat conversation a couple of months ago in which Null said something akin to that zed would throw free speech under the bus as soon as it was expedient to him, because of politics. Something like that.


Zed has been trying to play puppet master by fucking with people he doesnt like for a while now, except that hes too dumb and always ended up exposing himself by gloating in chat
Hell, hes the reason why mods/jannies have to leave their name on the dev log if they try to edit peoples posts


----------



## X Prime (Jun 15, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> Zed has been trying to play puppet master by fucking with people he doesnt like for a while now, except that hes too dumb and always ended up exposing himself by gloating in chat
> Hell, hes the reason why mods/jannies have to leave their name on the dev log if they try to edit peoples posts



That makes sense. I thought it might have had to do with politicky bullshit judging from Null specifically mentioning making things not fun.

Causing moderation headaches would certainly fit in with that.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jun 15, 2020)

FINALLY ! zed kissed 60 has been officiallly banned from using his precious littlee "chat room" ; for too long, he has ABUSED people like me and Geth360. the one time (one time !) i was in the "chat room", zed made fun of me for SUPPORTING THE PRESIDENT OF OF THE UNITED STATES . he said the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITD STATES likes children , but i mean, who doesnt like kids? hes like a jilted hater who onlt said that because he hates me,

null THANK YOU for punshing zed kissed 60 for his constant abuse and harassment . hes been nothing but a negative influence on this web site and I TRIED TO TELL EVERY ONE THIS but people like the big booby feet anime girl tried to bully me into shutting me up. well guess what i am not shuttig the fuck up . when even the owner of the site agrees with me , you know its fucked up and wrong. thank u *kisses nulls feet for enforcing justice and righteouesness*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJUZXzovjs0i will listen to this song this is my victory song


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 15, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> Hell, hes the reason why mods/jannies have to leave their name on the dev log if they try to edit peoples posts



wat  

It's hard coded in the forum software. That is the reason.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 15, 2020)

Dude was a complete asshole, good riddance.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> wat
> 
> It's hard coded in the forum software. That is the reason.
> 
> View attachment 1378917


What are those two radio buttons on the left for? Couldn't you just give us a larger screenshot so we know what the supervisor panel looks like?



Dom Cruise said:


> Dude was a complete asshole, good riddance.


Would you care to discuss your issues with zed?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> What are those two radio buttons on the left for? Couldn't you just give us a larger screenshot so we know what the supervisor panel looks like?


It's probably for selecting which revision to view.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> It's probably for selecting which revision to view.


Yeah, you're likely right, that makes sense with the "View" button on the right of the image..

I'm still curious what the staff panel looks like though.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jun 15, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> This goes doubly so if it has a video feature on chat and girls for simps to hit on.


Null recently said in chat that he is developing on-site VoIP functionality. You will be able to have Discord calls within the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Lol these newfags.
> 
> Thinking there's a rule against doubleposts.


lmfao, sorry friendo, I couldn't resist the temptation, I also didn't expect the admins to actually merge your posts.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 15, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> wat
> 
> It's hard coded in the forum software. That is the reason.
> 
> View attachment 1378917


Yeah you're right, i was misremembering the whole autistic editing situation, my bad


It's HK-47 said:


> For future reference, though, that's actually not possible with the way that this forum handles edits.  Every edit is tracked and it's shown who messed with it last, what they changed, and when they changed it, even if you're just editing your own posts.  Every different version of your post is still saved, it's just no longer visible.  The same thing goes for any post that gets "deleted."  It's not deleted, it's just not visible.
> 
> View attachment 1211568


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 15, 2020)

Zed got fucking patrolled by the errverlord 

He always seemed to me like a bitter joyless cunt who wants to bring people down to his level of misery instead of having a good laugh together. I bet he's fat too.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> What are those two radio buttons on the left for? Couldn't you just give us a larger screenshot so we know what the supervisor panel looks like?



bruhhh it's not that interesting. I just picked the top-most thread atm to grab a quick example but that OP had technical difficulties resulting in 69 edits lol (_one_ of which was by zed). I'm not screenshotting that whole shit so here's the panel on a post edited once, to fix their image.  Each subsequent edit either by user or staff would be added to the list.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> bruhhh it's not that interesting. I just picked the top-most thread atm to grab a quick example but that OP had technical difficulties resulting in 69 edits lol (_one_ of which was by zed). I'm not screenshotting that whole shit so here's the panel on a post edited once, to fix their image.  Each subsequent edit either by user or staff would be added to the list.
> View attachment 1378995


Ah, it's basically like Wikipedia's version differences. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 15, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> bruhhh it's not that interesting. I just picked the top-most thread atm to grab a quick example but that OP had technical difficulties resulting in 69 edits lol (_one_ of which was by zed). I'm not screenshotting that whole shit so here's the panel on a post edited once, to fix their image.  Each subsequent edit either by user or staff would be added to the list.
> View attachment 1378995



I edit all the time because my hands type before my retarded brain can catch up.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jun 15, 2020)

Kiwi Farms has some people who just float into random threads and stick a pin in a random user's ass to see if a lolcow squeals.  I want those people to still exist.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 15, 2020)

So... what is the thing in his avatar?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2020)

People who got bent because some faggot mod gave them a sticker are the absolute cancer of the site.  Fucking get over it that some guy didn't like your post.



Shield Breaker said:


> Demodded but not denutted?



He was denutted by being modded and maybe he will grow his balls back now.  One can only hope.



not william stenchever said:


> Zed got fucking patrolled by the errverlord
> 
> He always seemed to me like a bitter joyless cunt who wants to bring people down to his level of misery instead of having a good laugh together. I bet he's fat too.



He ha you got zedrated bitch.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 15, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> So... what is the thing in his avatar?


It's killface from frisky dingo. Old school cartoon from adult swim.


----------



## Rokko (Jun 15, 2020)

Bender said:


> @zedkissed60 I see you rating people in this thread, why aren't you joining in the discussion?


Because its absolutely not worth it to talk to pissy newfags that are pouting bc thay got negrated.
Null had beef with other people before, and most users chuckled a bit about it. 
But this circlejerk here is really outstandingly cringy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2020)

Is this something I have to care about? Because I really don't want to care about any of this.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Jun 15, 2020)

i guarantee you the turbo-autistics having a cancelled party in this thread rn kissed this guys ass before he got banned  or whatever happened to him


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 16, 2020)

Pour one out for my homie Zed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> i guarantee you the turbo-autistics having a cancelled party in this thread rn kissed this guys ass before he got banned  or whatever happened to him



That shit is pathetic.  And I hope zed fucking gets you too.  Just so you know, he can.  (I don't mean you personally.)


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> i guarantee you the turbo-autistics having a cancelled party in this thread rn kissed this guys ass before he got banned  or whatever happened to him



This is not a party it is a memorial service so start grieving.


----------



## Opiophile (Jun 16, 2020)

But who will rate my posts autistic regardless of the actual quality of the post without this faggot around? "I can't stand his agonizing presence any longer" was definitely a sentiment shared by me.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jun 16, 2020)

Opiophile said:


> But who will rate my posts autistic regardless of the actual quality of the post without this faggot around? "I can't stand his agonizing presence any longer" was definitely a sentiment shared by me.


I'll gladly rate your posts in accordance with their actual quality, though you may not appreciate that either.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Opiophile said:


> But who will rate my posts autistic regardless of the actual quality of the post without this faggot around? "I can't stand his agonizing presence any longer" was definitely a sentiment shared by me.



Good news he can still negrate!


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jun 16, 2020)

Zed was an alright guy IMO, he was accommodating to me as a newfag and was not a dick. I respect that and mourn his chatban. That being said, this is a step in the right direction as All Jannies are Bastards. I support Null's Cultural Revolution and petition him to defund, dismantle, and prosecute all Jannies.


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 16, 2020)

lol Zed is a huge gaping asshole. 

That being said:  #FreeZed


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 16, 2020)

There are two types of Farmer: those who have been rated "Autistic" at least once by zed, and those who are were going to be rated "Autistic" at least once by zed.

Praise Allah that I'm the former type.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Opiophile said:


> But who will rate my posts autistic regardless of the actual quality of the post without this faggot around? "I can't stand his agonizing presence any longer" was definitely a sentiment shared by me.



I'll rate everything you post autistic.  Without even reading it.  You autist.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

I got negrated by @zedkissed60 once.

It was back when I started posting here, on KF. I was posting in the Articles and Happenings board, having a blast, talking about nigger jews and I posted a meme.






All the sudden I received an alert. I went to check it to see if I got my 17th  rating for a job well done, but I looked and it said "@zedkissed60 responded to your post with dumb. At first, I felt angry. This is a good meme and I should get rewarded for posting it with many, many posrates. I started pondering "would a nigger give a negrate as powerful as a dumb to a white man? No, niggers can't afford computers. @zedkissed60 must be a jew."

So I went to direct messages and sent him a message to explain to him that its a good meme and that he should replace my rating with something better, at least an  or even . I told him that being a fucking kike won't save him when josh turns on the ovens, but he rated my dm dumb. I sent another one to find out what I said that triggered him so hard that he would use a negrate, and he just did it again!

@zedkissed60 is a blight on this forum and he should be banned and halal'd for his actions. First he doxes JIM, now this. If he can't respond to every post he thinks is dumb and autistic then how can he ever own the libs?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 16, 2020)

I wasnt here so I completely missed it. 

Someone let weemars know lol


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> There are two types of Farmer: those who have been rated "Autistic" at least once by zed, and those who are were going to be rated "Autistic" at least once by zed.
> 
> Praise Allah that I'm the former type.



People who have been rated autistic by zed, and people who have even noticed being rated autistic by zed.  And worse, people who have admitted to that.

Think about that a bit. 

Fag.



Daisymae said:


> I got negrated by @zedkissed60 once.
> 
> It was back when I started posting here, on KF. I was posting in the Articles and Happenings board, having a blast, talking about nigger jews and I posted a meme.
> 
> ...



I've posted that very meme myself, many times.  If you are mad that you got an angry response, there is a simple diagnosis. 

You're a fag!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> People who have been rated autistic by zed, and people who have even noticed being rated autistic by zed.  And worse, people who have admitted to that.
> 
> Think about that a bit.
> 
> Fag.


"I got a naughty sticker from dox-senpai teehee he finally noticed me"


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I've posted that very meme myself, many times.  If you are mad that you got an angry response, there is a simple diagnosis.
> 
> You're a fag!


why haven't you killed yourself yet you fat, wheelchair-bound drunk? You're on this fucking website 18 hours a day shitting in every god damn thread getting mad at any cow you can possibly find. I have never encountered such a wretch of a human being in my life. I didn't get mad at @zedkissed60 over ratings, who cares about ratings? It's the principle of the matter.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jun 16, 2020)

do you people actually pay attention to your post ratings? whats wrong with you


----------



## OfficerBagget (Jun 16, 2020)

I liked KillFace's son from the cartoon.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> why haven't you killed yourself yet you fat, wheelchair-bound drunk? You're on this fucking website 18 hours a day shitting in every god damn thread getting mad at any cow you can possibly find. I have never encountered such a wretch of a human being in my life. I didn't get mad at @zedkissed60 over ratings, who cares about ratings? It's the principle of the matter.



You don't even know what kind of wheelchair I'm in, your insults bounce off me.  Plus you're gay.  And you suck penises.  Those penises are black.  Plus they're limp because you're terrible at even sucking penises.  Worst fag ever.  You're just awful.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Zed's negrate-level is too high they're off the charts!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

People actually care about rates.  If you do, kill yourself.  Do it now!


----------



## Lord Xenu (Jun 16, 2020)

Bender said:


> I'm still curious what the staff panel looks like though.


You can check out a full version of XenForo here https://xenforo.com/demo/


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 16, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> do you people actually pay attention to your post ratings? whats wrong with you


You would had enjoyed the first time null got mad at a&h and some faggots were happy becuase it meant no more bad stickers


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

I will not stop until my post rating is a perfect 1488


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> You would had enjoyed the first time null got mad at a&h and some faggots were happy becuase it meant no more bad stickers


Yea it is pretty amazing that zed trigged so many nigs just by negrating their pozhole.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You don't even know what kind of wheelchair I'm in, your insults bounce off me.  Plus you're gay.  And you suck penises.  Those penises are black.  Plus they're limp because you're terrible at even sucking penises.  Worst fag ever.  You're just awful.


I bet your wheelchair has a foot spa precariously perched on top of the footrests to keep you calm and has flames painted on it wherever you could find space so you think you look cool. Also, you probably have one of those cardboard things in the wheel that makes it sound kind of like a motorbike.


----------



## Actinidia (Jun 16, 2020)

What a great autist is dying!


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2020)

Actinidia said:


> View attachment 1380126
> 
> What a great autist is dying!


According to the 100% accurate ED page on Null, that's not what was meant by "fiddling".


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 16, 2020)

I love people crying about Zed editing their posts. When hard-pressed, almost none of them will be able to tell you what part of the forum he was a supervisor of, they just got pissy at him because he's the forum's bogeyman.

Zed provides a lot of content to the site, whether you like him or not. Ever since most of the regular content providers left the site (I miss @Hellfire so much ), he became KF's highest effort poster, with very few contenders. Dude's a doxing machine, he can find info on almost anyone, to the point that you might wonder whether he has some contacts at the FBI.

I don't agree with his conviction that a thread is never truly finished without a full and flawless dox. It's possible to get a lot of entertainment even out of a pseudonymous/anonymous person and/or without knowing their appearance. To me dox is more of a spice, you put it on meals (threads) to make them even better than they already are, especially if pointing out the discrepancy between the person's self-described image and their real identity to them constantly gets a reaction out of them, such as Jake Alley or Brianna Wu, for instance.

Also, if you attract Zed's attention to the point that you get puzzle pieces/negrates constantly, then you're 100% a fag and you definitely deserve it.


----------



## polonium (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> Yea it is pretty amazing that zed trigged so many nigs just by negrating their pozhole.


I think it was more the editing people's posts and whining about people in chat but never actually engaging with anyone directly. A combination of acting like a big swinging dick, and hiding behind mod tools makes you a prime candidate for faggot of the century.

He'll still be able to neg rate, won't be forced to post and can still dox people, so very little will change. We'll just hear less about it, hopefully.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

polonium said:


> A combination of acting like a big swinging dick, and hiding behind mod tools makes you a prime candidate for faggot of the century.


yea his behavior sure changed in the 3 months he had those tools didn't it? Before he had mod tools no one ever chimped over ratings. Hell, reading this thread, I see no one mentioning him negrating, either.

Good point.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 16, 2020)

Why are like half the comments here people complaining about ratings?


----------



## Looney Troons (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ve only participated in forum chat a handful of times and ceased to even do that because it always seemed like there was some drama/infighting going on.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 16, 2020)

Looney Troons said:


> I’ve only participated in forum chat a handful of times and ceased to even do that because it always seemed like there was some drama/infighting going on.


The shorter the response time between messages, the faggier a method of communication is. That's why Discord is for turbo faggots and true gentlemen use carrier pidgeons. Don't get me started on face-to-face conversations, by Allah they deserve the sole of shoe.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jun 16, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Why are like half the comments here people complaining about ratings?


Chaosh ish a circle.


----------



## CWCissey (Jun 16, 2020)

Eh, I'm not mad. I don't really care for doxing idiots on the internet unless they're committing actual crimes so no big loss in my opinion.

Oh, and MUH STICKERS I guess...


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jun 16, 2020)

Well, this thread has been quite uninformative as to the reasons as to why Zed was demodded. 

However, the amount of people I have seen getting MATI about neg rates has been thoroughly hilarious. 

I am also going to chime in and say that anyone who uses chat, is dosing themselves with terminal stupidity.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 16, 2020)

D.Va said:


> business idea: groom @GethN7 into being our new dox goblin so he can turn that Bad Post Energy into something more productive


 Don't you have to not be retarded for that though?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't really care about any of this but I like that people are acting like he died when he's still here.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

polonium said:


> I think it was more the editing people's posts and whining about people in chat but never actually engaging with anyone directly. A combination of acting like a big swinging dick, and hiding behind mod tools makes you a prime candidate for faggot of the century.
> 
> He'll still be able to neg rate, won't be forced to post and can still dox people, so very little will change. We'll just hear less about it, hopefully.



So does that mean I can go back to continually sperging about trannies?  Because it's not like I ever stopped anyway.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 16, 2020)

#freezed
#getzedhead 
#zedsnotdead


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 16, 2020)

#Howretardedcanyaget?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

I feel bad when I get negrated, I too, hurt, deep down in side.  I try not to show it and play it off as if I don't care, but I am only human.  Negrate-induced PTSD is real.   We do not have to stay silent anymore.  Silence = consent.

Anyone who has been a victim of negrating is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 16, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Why are like half the comments here people complaining about ratings?


A combination of most of the people ITT having that be their only interaction with zed, and because that's the most reddit-y feature on the site, and guess where the last two years' worth of newfags are primarily coming from.


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 16, 2020)

Zed was the only reason why I went into the chat in the first place (The GethN7 shitshow was hilarious). He mostly made fun of the "holier than thou" retarded users who think they were above being mocked for some reason. Fucking Null 
"I will have my fucking site back!"
What the fuck is wrong with you lol? Are you ok Null?


----------



## Null (Jun 16, 2020)

The chatroom is and always has been my personal court and if you annoy me I will ban you from it. I've done it for far less.

Cody Wilson agreed to meet a woman who lied about her age. In most states, there is some wiggle room with statutory rape laws for consensual sex, especially where it can be proven that the minor lied about their age. Texas is not that state. In an incredibly rare move, the Department of State arranged with the government of Taiwan (which has no extradition treaty with the US) to extradite Cody Wilson while overseas for business back to Texas to face _state-level charges_ for statutory rape, facing like a decade in prison for it. The supposed victim of this crime was coerced into giving testimony by the federal government, which pressed charges even when she did not want them to.

Wilson is the head of Defense Distributed, a 3D Gun Printing company that was in a lawsuit against the Department of Defense for imposing unconstitutional restrictions on 3D Printed Guns. This move was a political move. It was done to humiliate, destroy, and incarcerate a high-value target operating against the ZOG.

He was also one of the few people to ever stick their neck out for me, and allowed me to use Hatreon while it was up. Hatreon was taken down by Vordrak and never went back up. Zed knew this. He knows, but does not care, about the facts of this. So about once a week, every week, for at least a year, he will bring this case up in my presence to annoy the fuck out of me. And, granted, it works. An interesting thing to bring up constantly when you hate talking about politics as much as Zed, but I suppose we all have our indulgences.

Now here's my secret: I can tolerate a lot of fags saying stupid faggot shit on my site, but I'm hard pressed to tolerate it when it's in chat, or when I'm being @'d. That's why I moderate my chatroom differently than the rest of the site, and that is why the quickest way to get banned is to @ me into stupid bullshit.


I have desperately, over years at this point, tried to appease Zed. As all the 'dox clique' people left, he became relatively more valuable. I have always deeply appreciated and respected his contributions to the site, and I put up with an immense amount of aggravation in order to better enable Zed as a contributor. As he became louder in his complaints, I decided to try delegating responsibility to him to try and placate him and allow him to be the change he wanted to see. He quickly started receiving more user complaints about mod actions than any other mod in the site's history (including OwO).

Every day, every single day, Zed is in chat just bitching about the site. Bitching about the politics, bitching about the tranny sperging, bitching about some dude getting the dox wrong in some shit thread no one gives a fuck about. I could tolerate all this for a very long time, until this week. I am now certain I am more annoyed by people bitching about the site than the actual current userbase.


I'll be on break from the 19th until I feel like coming back, during which time I'll think about what I want to do with the site going forward. For now, I am pretty sure I will be holding the site hostage to two conditions: 1) it will become financially stable in short order, and 2) it will become fun again. What those two things entail, I'm not 100% sure yet, but it'll be so.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2020)

That explains why Null put up with Zed all this time. 

I guess push came to shove.


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 16, 2020)

Null said:


> It was done to humiliate, destroy, and incarcerate a high-value target operating against the ZOG.


wtf is the ZOG?


----------



## IMayUseSpaces (Jun 16, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> wtf is the ZOG?


Zionist Occupied Government.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 16, 2020)

Now I’m sure owo did a fabulous job behind the truck stop, I mean scenes but maybe they had less complaint because they did less work?  Just spitballing here.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 16, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> A combination of most of the people ITT having that be their only interaction with zed, and because that's the most reddit-y feature on the site, and guess where the last two years' worth of newfags are primarily coming from.


"Zed man bad because he rated my post autistic," is one of the more autistic takes I've seen on here.


----------



## hebephiles-for-jesus (Jun 16, 2020)

Null said:


> Cody Wilson agreed to meet a woman who lied about her age. In most states, there is some wiggle room with statutory rape laws for consensual sex, especially where it can be proven that the minor lied about their age. Texas is not that state. In an incredibly rare move, the Department of State arranged with the government of Taiwan (which has no extradition treaty with the US) to extradite Cody Wilson while overseas for business back to Texas to face _state-level charges_ for statutory rape, facing like a decade in prison for it. The supposed victim of this crime was coerced into giving testimony by the federal government, which pressed charges even when she did not want them to.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2020)

I just hope he sticks around, tbh, this was the first time I saw him on the forum and it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 16, 2020)

People call people pedophiles here for much less than that, like drawings on deviantart and shit lol idgi


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jun 16, 2020)

Null said:


> I'll be on break from the 19th until I feel like coming back, during which time I'll think about what I want to do with the site going forward. For now, I am pretty sure I will be holding the site hostage to two conditions: 1) it will become financially stable in short order, and 2) it will become fun again. What those two things entail, I'm not 100% sure yet, but it'll be so.



Do it, faggot.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2020)

Null said:


> Now here's my secret: I can tolerate a lot of fags saying stupid faggot shit on my site, but I'm hard pressed to tolerate it when it's in chat, or when I'm being @'d. That's why I moderate my chatroom differently than the rest of the site, and that is why the quickest way to get banned is to @ me into stupid bullshit.


...I'm sorry for all those times I tagged you and sent drunken PMs, pls don't ban me.  ❤



Null said:


> I have desperately, over years at this point, tried to appease Zed. As all the 'dox clique' people left, he became relatively more valuable. I have always deeply appreciated and respected his contributions to the site, and I put up with an immense amount of aggravation in order to better enable Zed as a contributor. As he became louder in his complaints, I decided to try delegating responsibility to him to try and placate him and allow him to be the change he wanted to see. He quickly started receiving more user complaints about mod actions than any other mod in the site's history (including OwO).


Gotta say, it sounds like you were kind of asking for that to come back to bite you in the arse by giving someone who complained a lot about the forum a position of power, but obviously I don't know the full story.



Null said:


> I'll be on break from the 19th until I feel like coming back


It sounds like you need it, it must suck having something you made so you can have fun turn into such a load of stress.


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 16, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> wtf is the ZOG?


A thing unsuccessful whites made up to blame the Jews for their misfortunes.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> wtf is the ZOG?



I could tell you but then I would have to kill you


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 16, 2020)

Heavy is the head that wears the crown


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

Null said:


> it will become fun again


This is the sign of a mass purge coming 'round the corner.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 16, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> Pour one out for my homie Zed.


Johnnie Walker blue laaaabel oh yeeeeaaaaahhhh


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Null should sell red "Make Null Sad Again" hats that's a million dollar idea for the farms.


----------



## AssRock (Jun 16, 2020)

chat is cancer and I avoid it because I always end up hitting on Null.

also, Zed is okay, fights Kiwis and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> A thing unsuccessful whites made up to blame the Jews for their misfortunes.


Oh please, you know that ((they)) control almost everything.

This post right here reeks with Reddit.


----------



## The Reaper (Jun 16, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Oh please, you know that ((they)) control almost everything.
> 
> This post right here reeks with Reddit.


I have no idea what ((they)) do, but if its anything like what (((they))) do it might explain why you're so cringe and bluepilled.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

In my opinion the Jews are great people https://youtu.be/r5g_gs6nnyo


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 16, 2020)

I would be a millionaire with a trad wife if it weren't for those dang zoggers smdh


----------



## Terror Rism (Jun 16, 2020)

i hope the website becomes fun again. i'll make many more photoshops of retards and crazy people again if it helps.


----------



## Banditotron (Jun 16, 2020)

Terror Rism said:


> i hope the website becomes fun again. i'll make many more photoshops of retards and crazy people again if it helps.


Funny haha photoshops is exactly the sort of thing we need. Null is right. We need more fun. Its the lifeblood of this site!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> you're so cringe and bluepilled.


You can't say that when I know the JQ and how ((they)) go about.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 16, 2020)

Let me join this pile on : 
@zedkissed60 banned me from one thread once - the tranny general thread - for laughing at him.

So let's laugh at @zedkissed60. Let's laugh at people more than bitching and moaning.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 16, 2020)

The thing that really irks me about this situation is the lack of resolution. Did Zed ever get an answer to if the jacket was too big, manly, or metrosexual?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> The thing that really irks me about this situation is the lack of resolution. Did Zed ever get an answer to if the jacket was too big, manly, or metrosexual?


He did not

Press F for a mystery that will never be solved.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> The thing that really irks me about this situation is the lack of resolution. Did Zed ever get an answer to if the jacket was too big, manly, or metrosexual?


@zedkissed60 post a picture of the jacket in this thread.


----------



## zedkissed60 (Jun 16, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> @zedkissed60 post a picture of the jacket in this thread.









 



  
https://records.txdps.state.tx.us/SexOffenderRegistry/Search/Rapsheet?Sid=17876973 (http://archive.ph/RH41S)


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

that's a manly jacket.


----------



## MelloYello (Jun 16, 2020)

He died as he lived, being a cunt.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Bitch Kitten (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> that's a manly jacket.


The olive drab is not a good colour for his skin-tone. It makes his complexion look washed-out, even for a white guy.


----------



## Assman (Jun 16, 2020)

zed provided vital services and he did it for free. Pretty much everything he posts other than dox whether in chat or the forums is simply a warning to people when they start sperging too hard and carelessly.

It's almost like a guy that spends time determining people's identities from information they willingly share online could somehow do the exact same thing from the autistic pieces littered about by some of the more clueless people here despite numerous warnings about how to not be retarded on the internet. On a site about making fun of people for oversharing. Something about glass houses and stones.


----------



## hebephiles-for-jesus (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> that's a manly jacket.


10/10 would surrender my virginity to this jacket in exchange for money and/or my personal freedom. Whatever he'd give me really, I'm not sure I even have a choice.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

Bitch Kitten said:


> The olive drab is not a good colour for his skin-tone. It makes his complexion look washed-out, even for a white guy.


Green is the gay hanky code for being into Daddy/son play and he is a pedo...


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 16, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Is this something I have to care about? Because I really don't want to care about any of this.



I care that you don't care. Or something. Which thread am I in, and where is CDMP?


----------



## Socrates (Jun 16, 2020)

I was feeling sad because I thought I had been left out of being granted one of Zeds famous puzzle pieces, but I just checked and I guess I scored one for some tranny sperging post last May. Really makes me feel like a part of the group!


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> Green is the gay hanky code for being into Daddy/son play and he is a pedo...


But does it clash with his van full of candy?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> A combination of most of the people ITT having that be their only interaction with zed, and because that's the most reddit-y feature on the site, and guess where the last two years' worth of newfags are primarily coming from.



When you bitch about ratings, you should know you are basically publicly getting your reddit on.



Vitruvius said:


> I was feeling sad because I thought I had been left out of being granted one of Zeds famous puzzle pieces, but I just checked and I guess I scored one for some tranny sperging post last May. Really makes me feel like a part of the group!



I went back and checked and I got my fair share of Autistic and Dumb from Zed too.  Guess what?  Most of the posts he rated that were actually autistic or dumb.  Are people really actually mad he used ratings that were relevant to posts instead of just using them as a way of publicly giving each other blowjobs?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes, they are very mad about top hats trash cans and puzzles.  I mean how can they prove how basted they are without stickers


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Jun 16, 2020)

Mad at the internet doesn't come close to explaining this thread.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jun 16, 2020)

That's a big, ugly jacket.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 16, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> That's a big, ugly jacket.


For you.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jun 16, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> For you.


Now _that_ was extremely painful.


----------



## Twinkie (Jun 16, 2020)

AssRock said:


> chat is cancer and I avoid it because I always end up hitting on Null.



Same but with zed tbh


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 16, 2020)

So let me see if I can sum this up correctly:
Zed annoyed null by saying mean things about his friend because he was allegedly busted with trying to hook up with an underage child but the guy didn’t know she was underage. He couldn’t use that as a defense because of texas. Because of the CIA FBI Jews they have him deported back to the US because he’s an existential threat to the state of Israel and they have him locked up. Also people have the nasty case of the angries because  Zed calls people autistic and remove their post and are upset when he gives them mean internet stickers and mean anonymous messages. He also has been cyber-bullying Null since the old guard left and null autistically cucks to him because he’s a good doxer or whatever and decides to finally man up after all this time in the middle of his midlife crisis.

This in itself sounds like a lolcow thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> So let me see if I can sum this up correctly:
> Zed annoyed null by saying mean things about his friend because he was allegedly busted with trying to hook up with an underage child but the guy didn’t know she was underage. He couldn’t use that as a defense because of texas. Because of the CIA FBI Jews they have him deported back to the US because he’s an existential threat to the state of Israel and they have him locked up. Also people have the nasty case of the angries because  Zed calls people autistic and remove their post and are upset when he gives them mean internet stickers and mean anonymous messages. He also has been cyber-bullying Null since the old guard left and null autistically cucks to him because he’s a good doxer or whatever and decides to finally man up after all this time in the middle of his midlife crisis.
> 
> This in itself sounds like a lolcow thread.



That sounds really made-up and faggoty but it's probably what actually happened.  I have no idea what goes on in chat other than it's always incredibly stupid and gay and people get mad about nothing and tard out and get banned and then there's some retarded drama here about whatever happened.  And nobody cares about it unless they were personally involved.  They just think everyone who was involved are a bunch of jizz guzzling cocksuckers and want nothing to do with it.

And then after a burst of astounding faggotry, whatever happened in chat gets forgotten until the next bout of chat faggotry.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I have no idea what goes on in chat other than it's always incredibly stupid and gay and people get mad about nothing and tard out and get banned and then there's some retarded drama here about whatever happened. And nobody cares about it unless they were personally involved. They just think everyone who was involved are a bunch of jizz guzzling cocksuckers and want nothing to do with it.
> 
> And then after a burst of astounding faggotry, whatever happened in chat gets forgotten until the next bout of chat faggotry.


As a chat tard, I can confirm that all of this is in fact 100% true.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 16, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> So let me see if I can sum this up correctly:
> Zed annoyed null by saying mean things about his friend because he was allegedly busted with trying to hook up with an underage child but the guy didn’t know she was underage. He couldn’t use that as a defense because of texas. Because of the CIA FBI Jews they have him deported back to the US because he’s an existential threat to the state of Israel and they have him locked up. Also people have the nasty case of the angries because  Zed calls people autistic and remove their post and are upset when he gives them mean internet stickers and mean anonymous messages. He also has been cyber-bullying Null since the old guard left and null autistically cucks to him because he’s a good doxer or whatever and decides to finally man up after all this time in the middle of his midlife crisis.
> 
> This in itself sounds like a lolcow thread.


Maybe...or


Spoiler: The real reason



He owns the same jacket.


----------



## Route 79 (Jun 16, 2020)

He was a subpar moderator.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 16, 2020)

Lol, so Zed literally trolled the fuck out of Null?

My favorite chat/site ban is still this:


"I'll pray for you"
Lol.
Side note: most of the people in there have left the site.
F


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Route 79 said:


> He was a subpar moderator.



He should never have been a moderator and he was only a moderator (imo) because of the general rule that if you spend enough time here, you ultimately end up a moderator.  He should have pissed off nool earlier and been demodded like I did.



NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, so Zed literally trolled the fuck out of Null?
> 
> My favorite chat/site ban is still this:
> View attachment 1382404
> ...



The euphoria.


----------



## CockPockets (Jun 16, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Maybe...or
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The real reason
> ...


Null looks more dead inside the more pictures I see of him. All Zed and no feeder porn makes Josh a dull boy


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Jun 16, 2020)

CockPockets said:


> Null looks more dead inside the more pictures I see of him. All Zed and no feeder porn makes Josh a dull boy


You'd feel dead inside if your eyes were that desperate to escape your face too


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, so Zed literally trolled the fuck out of Null?
> 
> My favorite chat/site ban is still this:
> View attachment 1382404
> ...


>get the fuck out of my house

Null lives in a one-bedroom apartment. Lmao.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> He should never have been a moderator and he was only a moderator (imo) because of the general rule that if you spend enough time here, you ultimately end up a moderator.  He should have pissed off nool earlier and been demodded like I did.


you didnt get demodded for pissing off nol, you got demodded because nol pissed you off and you ragequit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> you didnt get demodded for pissing off nol, you got demodded because nol pissed you off and you ragequit.
> 
> View attachment 1382436



No shit.  I was trying to portray null in a good light and there you had to go being an absolute cunt.  Seriously kill yourself.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jun 16, 2020)

CockPockets said:


> Null looks more dead inside the more pictures I see of him. All Zed and no feeder porn makes Josh a dull boy


who wants to start a deathpool? I bet he kills himself by 2022


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> No shit.  I was trying to portray null in a good light and there you had to go being an absolute cunt.  Seriously kill yourself.


I've been watching you for a long time and i know exactly what you are faggot. I even have video of you.

Nice wolf mask.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## No Exit (Jun 16, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> who wants to start a deathpool? I bet he kills himself by 2022


If fucking Amberlynn and Boogie outlive Null then Kiwifarms was a fucking mistake.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> who wants to start a deathpool? I bet he kills himself by 2022



I bet as soon as he divests himself of this absolutely shitty community he ends up like moot.





And all he has to do is suck Google's cock every day.


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> I've been watching you for a long time and i know exactly what you are faggot. I even have video of you.
> 
> Nice wolf mask.
> 
> View attachment 1382450


The fuck is this? Lmao


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> I've been watching you for a long time and i know exactly what you are faggot. I even have video of you.
> 
> Nice wolf mask.
> 
> View attachment 1382450



Quit doxing me you fucking cunt!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> you didnt get demodded for pissing off nol, you got demodded because nol pissed you off and you ragequit.
> 
> View attachment 1382436


That's a Marlon Brando move right there.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I bet as soon as he divests himself of this absolutely shitty community he ends up like moot.
> 
> View attachment 1382460
> 
> And all he has to do is suck Google's cock every day.


We _all_ suck Google's cock every day whether we realize it or not.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I bet as soon as he divests himself of this absolutely shitty community he ends up like moot.
> 
> View attachment 1382460
> 
> And all he has to do is suck Google's cock every day.


WHAT DID THEY DO TO MY AUSSIE-HATING BOY???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I bet as soon as he divests himself of this absolutely shitty community he ends up like moot.
> 
> View attachment 1382460
> 
> And all he has to do is suck Google's cock every day.



Moot has a woman beside him, tho'.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 16, 2020)

Google may have a cock but what is Google's gender?


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I bet as soon as he divests himself of this absolutely shitty community he ends up like moot.
> 
> View attachment 1382460
> 
> And all he has to do is suck Google's cock every day.


I swear the women who I have been with who look like moot's fucktoy are nothing but trouble. Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Superman93 (Jun 17, 2020)

Alright now that I have summarize this fuckery I have to say everyone involved in this are fucking retarded. Literally everyone.

Zed is retarded for continuously antagonizing the site owner. Why the fuck would you bite the hand that feeds you? I'm all for poking fun every now and then especially when he genuinely deserves it. But Null has done a lot to keep this site running at the personal cost that most of us (especially me lmao. I love having a career and friends and business prospects and anonymously shitposting on the internet) will never be willing to pay so the least you can do is give the guy a break every once in a while. You don't have to be an asshole 24/7.

Null is retarded for letting this guy become a janny. I mean seriously this guy shits in your cereal for how long? Not only you eat giant spoonful of it but you look up and smile at him with shit and corn stuck in between your teeth and tell him "good job here's a janny role!". You straight have been getting fucked with on your own website this long just because he's good at doxing? Dude, you yourself has said that doxing is not a requirement for a thread. It was never a valuable fucking trade in the first place. Also for the record, I don't believe in the autistic conspiracy that the Jews did your friend in. I am under no illusion that governments do not lock up dissidents for being politically adversarial but what the fuck do the Global Jew Hegemony have to do with this? This pol-level conspiracy nonsensical babble is really annoying to even entertain now a days.

Now for the rest of you faggots that complained about Zed giving bad internet stickers and leaving "meanie" messages after he deletes your shitty post, you're a retard. An exceptional fucking retard. Do you know where you are right now? We make fun of all types of shitty, horrendous, just flat-out outrageous shit here but you can't take some Janny calling you retarded? We also mock and make fun of people all the time here as well so If you can't take banter you shouldn't have an account here. I mean seriously some retard earlier on in this very same thread got upset because "he just gibs me bad stickers and doesn't tell me why!". I kinda find ironic that some AnH-tards who complained about Zed giving them bad stickers also made fun of other people (and rightfully so) for complaining about getting bad stickers. 

this is honestly the dumbest shit i've witness on the farms


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 17, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> I've been watching you for a long time and i know exactly what you are faggot. I even have video of you.
> 
> Nice wolf mask.
> 
> View attachment 1382450


what's the lore on this video


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 17, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, so Zed literally trolled the fuck out of Null?
> 
> My favorite chat/site ban is still this:
> View attachment 1382404
> ...



Selma
Louise Belcher

When was this? I don't recognize them.


----------



## Love Machine (Jun 17, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Alright now that I have summarize this fuckery I have to say everyone involved in this are fucking retarded. Literally everyone.
> 
> Zed is retarded for continuously antagonizing the site owner. Why the fuck would you bite the hand that feeds you? I'm all for poking fun every now and then especially when he genuinely deserves it. But Null has done a lot to keep this site running at the personal cost that most of us (especially me lmao. I love having a career and friends and business prospects and anonymously shitposting on the internet) will never be willing to pay so the least you can do is give the guy a break every once in a while. You don't have to be an asshole 24/7.
> 
> ...


Based and zed pilled.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 17, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Selma
> Louise Belcher
> 
> When was this? I don't recognize them.


Febuaryish 2019.
Louise Belcher is actually Dee aka @Angel Baby Firefly.   She's had a lot of names because @Jacob Harrison aka @AlphaChamaeleon  the rightful (but unrecognized) King of England had a huge crush on her or something.

You could have been his queen, Dee.
</3


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 17, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Moot has a woman beside him, tho'.



Moot is a woman.  Moot is fucking gay.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 17, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Alright now that I have summarize this fuckery I have to say everyone involved in this are fucking retarded. Literally everyone.
> 
> Zed is retarded for continuously antagonizing the site owner. Why the fuck would you bite the hand that feeds you? I'm all for poking fun every now and then especially when he genuinely deserves it. But Null has done a lot to keep this site running at the personal cost that most of us (especially me lmao. I love having a career and friends and business prospects and anonymously shitposting on the internet) will never be willing to pay so the least you can do is give the guy a break every once in a while. You don't have to be an asshole 24/7.
> 
> ...


I hate centrists.


----------



## SweetDee (Jun 17, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Febuaryish 2019.
> Louise Belcher is actually Dee aka @Angel Baby Firefly.   She's had a lot of names because @Jacob Harrison, the rightful (but unrecognized) King of England had a huge crush on her or something.
> 
> You could have been his queen, Dee.
> </3


 

tempting offer but im gonna go ahead and neck myself instead


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 17, 2020)

Angel Baby Firefly said:


> tempting offer but im gonna go ahead and neck myself instead



The "I will write on my dick to prove its me" guy had a crush on you? I'm glad you got away.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 17, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Also for the record, I don't believe in the autistic conspiracy that the Jews did your friend in. I am under no illusion that governments do not lock up dissidents for being politically adversarial but what the fuck do the Global Jew Hegemony have to do with this? This pol-level conspiracy nonsensical babble is really annoying to even entertain now a days



Hold up. Please explain this in more detail.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jun 17, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Alright now that I have summarize this fuckery I have to say everyone involved in this are fucking retarded. Literally everyone.
> 
> Zed is retarded for continuously antagonizing the site owner. Why the fuck would you bite the hand that feeds you? I'm all for poking fun every now and then especially when he genuinely deserves it. But Null has done a lot to keep this site running at the personal cost that most of us (especially me lmao. I love having a career and friends and business prospects and anonymously shitposting on the internet) will never be willing to pay so the least you can do is give the guy a break every once in a while. You don't have to be an asshole 24/7.
> 
> ...


What a way to apply rocket science to analyze shitty chat drama dude!! 

 for your big-brained soul.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 17, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> What a way to apply rocket science to analyze shitty chat drama dude!!
> 
> for your big-brained soul.



Imagine the faggotry it takes to even care about anything that happens in chat.

I still have no clue what actually happened and still don't care.  I just like the funny that has somehow emerged.


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 17, 2020)

" It was done to humiliate, destroy, and incarcerate a high-value target operating against the ZOG "

Every once in awhile he lets one rip


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Moot is a woman.  Moot is fucking gay.



Moot really was a faggot all along.

Sad!


----------



## Assman (Jun 17, 2020)

Summary of this thread and the farms in general:

"@zedkissed60 is a third rate duelist with a fourth rate deck!" -Null


----------



## IMayUseSpaces (Jun 17, 2020)

There's far more people in here sneering about people who complain about the ratings than there are people actually complaining about the ratings. We get it already.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 17, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> Alright now that I have summarize this fuckery I have to say everyone involved in this are fucking retarded. Literally everyone.
> 
> Zed is retarded for continuously antagonizing the site owner. Why the fuck would you bite the hand that feeds you? I'm all for poking fun every now and then especially when he genuinely deserves it. But Null has done a lot to keep this site running at the personal cost that most of us (especially me lmao. I love having a career and friends and business prospects and anonymously shitposting on the internet) will never be willing to pay so the least you can do is give the guy a break every once in a while. You don't have to be an asshole 24/7.
> 
> ...


lol ur a null simp


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 17, 2020)

Who will message me now to bitch and immediately block me after like a coward?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 17, 2020)

Zed liked me. I think. Besides I don't think it's wise to get antsy over a guy who negrates people but also doxes as well.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jun 17, 2020)

Half this thread is faggots saying "Ha someone is gone they were bad and I'm better than them!"
The other half is faggots saying "Oh someone you don't like is gone? Well that makes you bad and me better than you."

You're all faggots and should stop.

That being said I'm better than you.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jun 17, 2020)

To everyone who feels like life is getting them down 
F
DSP cannot be allowed to outlive this site. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 17, 2020)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> That being said I'm better than you.


Nigga, I'm better than *YOU*.


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jun 17, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Nigga, I'm better than *YOU*.


I rated you autistic once. Therefor you now have the right to bitch about me for the rest of your life. Please find someone else to defend me as well.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 17, 2020)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> Please find someone else to defend me as well.


You have no one already?


----------



## CptnSnshn (Jun 17, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> You have no one already?


I am extremely lonely and sad.

Please could someone hold me?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 17, 2020)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> I am extremely lonely and sad.


I share the sentiment.

Only my extremely bloated ego is there to save me,


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 17, 2020)

Bookmark Cuck said:


> Half this thread is faggots saying "Ha someone is gone they were bad and I'm better than them!"
> The other half is faggots saying "Oh someone you don't like is gone? Well that makes you bad and me better than you."
> 
> You're all faggots and should stop.
> ...


Zed isn't even gone, though. All that happened is that he got his jannie powers taken away and he doesn't get to post in chat for a little while.


----------



## byuu (Jun 17, 2020)

If you scour for barely legal pussy on a site called "sugardaddies.com" then it's your own damn fault when you fuck someone lying about her age.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 17, 2020)

I still don't know what goes on in the chat or what exactly went down in the chat, but i don't care about chat, the chat is gay, and i feel like telling you all this. Repeatedly. That's how much the chat is gay and how much i don't care about it.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 17, 2020)

This thread is getting pretty damn gay.

Everyone is telling everyone else that they are mad. Just think about the poor trannies zed's doxed. They can't get jobs and remain homeless because of his cruelty.


----------



## TardBows (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey @zedkissed60, neg-rate me for posting this low-effort begging.


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Jun 17, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> This thread is getting pretty damn gay.
> 
> Everyone is telling everyone else that they are mad. Just think about the poor trannies zed's doxed. They can't get jobs and remain homeless because of his cruelty.


How will they ever become productive members of society now?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 17, 2020)

Assman said:


> Summary of this thread and the farms in general:
> 
> "@zedkissed60 is a third rate duelist with a fourth rate deck!" -Null


You've activated my trap card?



Daisymae said:


> This thread is getting pretty damn gay.
> 
> Everyone is telling everyone else that they are mad. Just think about the poor trannies zed's doxed. They can't get jobs and remain homeless because of his cruelty.


Yeah, he's pretty great.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 17, 2020)

GaryGrey said:


> To everyone who feels like life is getting them down
> F


----------



## Puck (Jun 17, 2020)

Jersh will come crawling back to Zed on his knees with tears in his eyes the next time he need the dox of whatever fat cow hes cyberstalking.


----------



## Samoyed (Jun 17, 2020)

the language i am about to use is very vulgar:

chat drama = dumb. plus, when i see chat
chat talks about what the legal age for consent should be.
some say 14. 

i cry and throw up chunks.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 17, 2020)

Please don't negrate my pozhole.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't get all the Zed hate ITT. He's always been a really chill guy with informative posts (not necessarily the doxing ones; his posts in the early Brianna Wu thread were great, for example) & I've never had a problem with him.

Chat drama is always gay cancer AIDS, though.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I don't get all the Zed hate ITT. He's always been a really chill guy with informative posts (not necessarily the doxing ones; his posts in the early Brianna Wu thread were great, for example) & I've never had a problem with him.


He gave me a dislike and autistic sticker, that makes him the most terrible person ever to walk the earth as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 17, 2020)

can i have his motorcycle?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 17, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> can i have his motorcycle?



It's not a motorcycle, baby, it's a chopper.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 17, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> can i have his motorcycle?


Only if I get his clothes. And his boots.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jun 17, 2020)

I never minded Zed, the worst I saw of him was the neg ratings, which I couldn't care about. I had no clue he was the errant mod fucking with posts, it never happened to me. I'd say I'll miss a great contributor, but a great contributor doesn't mean they need to be a mod and I think Zed if it was all just about the doxing to him, than he can do more now that he's freed up. He got banned from chat, not the forum.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's not a motorcycle, baby, it's a chopper.


I thought it was massive rocket system designed to propel the Earth into the sun.

On a more serious note, I always felt like Zed was one of the least-approachable staff members on the site due to how little he posted in threads.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 17, 2020)

Now, this is a story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air
In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground was where I spent most of my days
Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started making trouble in my neighborhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'
I begged and pleaded with her day after day
But she packed my suit case and sent me on my way
She gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket.
I put my Walkman on and said, 'I might as well kick it'.
First class, yo this is bad
Drinking orange juice out of a champagne glass.
Is this what the people of Bel-Air living like?
Hmm this might be alright.
But wait I hear they're prissy, bourgeois, all that
Is this the type of place that they just send this cool cat?
I don't think so
I'll see when I get there
I hope they're prepared for the prince of Bel-Air
Well, the plane landed and when I came out
There was a dude who looked like a cop standing there with my name out
I ain't trying to get arrested yet
I just got here
I sprang with the quickness like lightning, disappeared
I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought 'Nah, forget it' - 'Yo, homes to Bel Air'
I pulled up to the house about seven or eigth
And I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo homes smell ya later'
I looked at my kingdom
I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 17, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Now, this is a story all about how
> My life got flipped-turned upside down
> And I'd like to take a minute
> Just sit right there
> ...


I have your dox


Spoiler: the dox


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 17, 2020)

Exposed


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Now, this is a story all about how
> My life got flipped-turned upside down
> And I'd like to take a minute
> Just sit right there
> ...


I can't be the only one disappointed you didn't change the lyrics to make it relevant to this, can I?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm not that autistic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> I'm not that autistic.


You're posting on Kiwi Farms, so yes you are, you're just not that _creative_.

Edit: That was needlessly mean, I'm sorry.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 17, 2020)

Bender said:


> I'm sorry


Faggot


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Faggot


I'm not going to apologise for being a faggot, you bigot.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 17, 2020)

Bender said:


> I'm not going to apologise for being a faggot, you bigot.


Gay and remorseless-pilled


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Gay and remorseless-pilled


You should have been morning-after pilled.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 17, 2020)

Why do we even have a chat in the first place?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jun 18, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Why do we even have a chat in the first place?


So autism can speak.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Witthel (Jun 18, 2020)

This thread is why I'm glad I don't keep up with faggy site drama.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2020)

witthel said:


> This thread is why I'm glad I don't keep up with faggy site drama.


I think the real reason you don't keep up with the drama is your single eye lacks the capability to do so.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 18, 2020)

Bender said:


> I think the real reason you don't keep up with the drama is your single eye lacks the capability to do so.


Hey, don't bully me like that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2020)

witthel said:


> Hey, don't bully me like that.


I'm sorry, that was mean.


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 18, 2020)

DanteAlighieri said:


> So autism can speak.



I don't know man, I've been banned from chat for a while and I've still seen quite a bit of autism on this forum.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Jun 19, 2020)

"He boot too big for he god dang feet" - Michel De Nostradamus


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 19, 2020)

witthel said:


> This thread is why I'm glad I don't keep up with faggy site drama.


I rarely hear about site drama, if there is any it's usually about Zed, but that's been an issue for years.



NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I’m pretty sure zed has negrated me a few times at least and I don’t really give a fuck. You can’t exchange your internet stickers in for anything so getting wound up about them makes you a fag.


Zed hates it when you do it to him. I've gotten two messages from him bitching about it before he blocks me again


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I rarely hear about site drama, if there is any it's usually about Zed, but that's been an issue for years.


I've never heard of Zed being involved in site drama except for this thread and the Autistic Mods thread. Pretty much every time I've seen some shit happen on this site it was because BoingoTango, tuscangarder or some other user I can't remember the name of made a sock account and got themselves banned.

Then again, I'm a newfag, so does my input really matter?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 19, 2020)

Bender said:


> I've never heard of Zed being involved in site drama except for this thread and the Autistic Mods thread. Pretty much every time I've seen some shit happen on this site it was because BoingoTango, tuscangarder or some other user I can't remember the name of made a sock account and got themselves banned.
> 
> Then again, I'm a newfag, so does my input really matter?


Mostly just off site shit. Quite a few people on lolcow farms upset with him (and Cricket too). The guy takes the site to seriously and is easily upset.

If you don't want to prove my point Zed you should stop hiding behind a block when you message me.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Mostly just off site shit. Quite a few people on lolcow farms upset with him (and Cricket too). The guy takes the site to seriously and is easily upset.
> 
> If you don't want to prove my point Zed you should stop hiding behind a block when you message me.


I think I misinterpreted your message, it sounds like you were talking about drama _relating to_ the site but I read it as drama _occurring on_ the site. My bad.



Bender said:


> He gave me a dislike and autistic sticker, that makes him the most terrible person ever to walk the earth as far as I'm concerned.




wtf I love Zed now.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's not a motorcycle, baby, it's a chopper.


"Who's chopper is this?"
"Zed's"
"Who's Zed?"
"Zed's demodded baby, Zed's demodded"


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Mostly just off site shit. Quite a few people on lolcow farms upset with him (and Cricket too). The guy takes the site to seriously and is easily upset.
> 
> If you don't want to prove my point Zed you should stop hiding behind a block when you message me.


Show me on the doll where Zed touched you


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 19, 2020)

Army Burger said:


> Show me on the doll where Zed touched you


Where's the doll's reaction score?


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Where's the doll's reaction score?


On the butt, which seems to be very hurt.


----------



## Terror Rism (Jun 19, 2020)

was zed really just all the friends we made along the way?


----------



## Dyn (Oct 18, 2020)

I just want you all to know that literally every rating @zedkissed60 has ever given me was a positive rating, suck it losers.


----------

